# Is it healthy to eat only two meals a day?



## Derek Wilson (Oct 13, 2019)

Things can go both ways depending on the person. Some people gets benefited following 2 meal day whereas some faces trouble.


*Benefits of 2 meal day: *Few researchers found that 2 meals a day helps in weight loss. It restricts the intake of extra calories which is good for some peoples health. Cutting calories may also improve your mood, sleep etc.


The benefits will only come if person takes proper nutrients required for his/her body in those two meals.

*Drawbacks:* The 2 meal day does not work for people who feel hungry more often. By following this 2 meal day, They many times end up taking heavy food like pizza, burgers etc which has negative effect on their health.


Before you begin a diet of only two meals per day, get approval from your doctor. You may need to eat more often if you are underweight, exercising often, struggling with a medical condition or recovering from surgery or an injury.

2 meals a day is viable but by the look of it you are consuming way too few calories and given that lack of variety this doesn't look like something that is doable from a long term perspective. Some of the effects of this super low calorie diet may be low glycogen stores resulting in sluggishness, irritability and inability to focus. Also you will be missing out on a lot of essential micro nutrients, this may eventually lead to deficiencies. Thanks!


----------

